# Looking for tips on roleplaying a low charisma



## EroGaki (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm looking for some advice on a recently created character for a Pathfinder RPG game. This character has a charisma of 7, and I am looking for some tips on roleplaying something that low. The problem is coming up with an effective method of portraying him that doesn't get on the other players nerves. 

And ideas?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 24, 2009)

Play him as quiet, sullen, and not outgoing.  Also, describe him as moderately ugly, or at least unkempt.

Decide on a couple of hot-button issues for him that will make him speak up.  When they come up, speak your mind, be blunt, and couch nothing in soft terms.

When otherwise forced to speak, confuse your words, mumble, stutter, or be hard to engage in conversation with.  Alternately, answer in one word replies, or simple nods of the head.

This is how I played my 7 Cha Fighter/Wizard/Spellsword from level 1-16 back in the 3.0 days.


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you ever seen Red Dwarf? Rimmer is a low-charisma character if there ever was one. (Not Ace Rimmer, though, obviously -- what a guy!)


----------



## Rechan (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, I wouldn't encourage you to play him quiet and sullen.

Think about the most socially awkward guy you can. The one who gets too close for your personal space comfort. Says things inappropriate for conversation/context of the interaction. Isn't aware of other people's reactions (such as continuing to talk after someone has sent signals they want to leave). Talks too loud, and has no internal editor. He likely also interrupt with non-topical questions.

That's low charisma, right there.

To avoid getting on the other players nerves, direct your annoying behavior towards NPCs. For instance, just as you meet your patron, say loudly as she is almost out of earshot, "Wow did you see how _fat_ she was?" 

Basically, the comments that everyone makes around the table out of character? Have him make them _in_ character. Have him toss out lame one-liners, instead of good ones, or do them before (or far too long after) the appropriate time to throw them. 

Try to do it in a way that's funny to the Players, but annoying in character.


----------



## delericho (Nov 24, 2009)

There are several ways to play a low Charisma effectively.

The character could simply be quiet, shy, easily brow-beaten, and generally without presence. The kind of guy you might simply forget was even there.

Alternatively, the character could be rude, abrasive, annoying, insulting... He might even think he is the life and soul of the party, but is utterly incapable of realising that he's a laughing stock. Actually, David Brent/Michael Scott from "The Office" is a very good example of such a character.

(It should be noted that a high-Cha character can also be rude. It's all about the way that they go about their business. Basically, the rude high-Cha character somehow comes across as amusing rather than offensive, or has an innate sense of just how far he can push people to get what he wants without ever going too far. It's the fine line between the outstanding drill sergeant and the outright bully.)

Thirdly, the character could just be ugly, have bad body odour, bad hygeine, or any number of off-putting personal habits. (I'm not keen on using this alone to justify a low Charisma, but 7 isn't too low, and it _is_ supported by the RAW.)

Finally, you could simply portray it as "there's something about that guy", such that he's basically just a regular guy, except that people always interpret whatever he says in the worst possible manner, or irrationally dislike him, or... (Again, this probably doesn't work with an extremely low Cha, but 7 isn't too low.)


----------



## Kzach (Nov 24, 2009)

Charisma comes in all shapes, sizes and flavours.

I roleplay an 8 Charisma Avenger who is pretty jovial and well-meaning. It's just that he always manages to say the wrong thing and usually manages to say it at the wrong time. It's not even that he's a social retard so much as it is, that he tends to speak before thinking.

Despite this, he's friendly enough and tries to do the right thing by his comrades, he just fails more often than not.

On the flip-side I have a 20 Charisma Paladin who is all sweetness, light and politeness, and yet gets on people's nerves because of her rigid adherence to moral values and ethics and the laws of the land (ie. lawful stupid).

I also have a 20 Charisma Warlock who generally keeps quiet. However, when he does speak, although his words may be polite, every syllable drips menace and the promise of dark, writhing agony should you cross him.

Then there's my swordmage with an 8 Charisma who was a genasi slave to eladrin elementalists overlords that ruled a portion of Akunul before it was Akunul. Kept in stasis with the rest of his kin as a private army, the magical bonds of his prison recently broke, setting him free into the world. But without a master, he doesn't understand the world or how to live in it. Despite being exceptionally intelligent (20), I roleplay him as a bit slow. He always refers to the most charismatic person in the party as "Master", and does almost anything they say, because he grew up and was trained to think like that.

In other words, he doesn't have his own personality and that's something which I would develop through roleplaying over the course of the character's life.

So... there's a lot of ways you can roleplay charisma. A haughty, in your face, pompous wind-bag elf could have a 20 Charisma because when it comes right down to it, his demeanour really is commanding and his presence is expectation of being listened to is hard to deny. Or he could be an 8 charisma elf with the same detractions, only with him it's all just hot-air and no substance and nobody listens to him because he just can't carry himself like the 20 Charisma guy does.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 24, 2009)

He's perfectly charming and well-spoken, but no one takes him seriously.  People hear him talking, but don't listen to him.  They smile and nod at whatever he says, and then politely ignore him as they turn to the more interesting and more important conversationalists.

Or...

He's the "everyman".  Not ugly or ill mannered by any means, but so average and ordinary in his looks and manner of speaking that he's utterly forgettable to everyone he meets, no matter how hard he tries to the contrary.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Nov 24, 2009)

I will give the same advice I give my players when asked this question:

Just be yourself 

OK couldn't resist the huge opening provided. 

As others have pointed out, just figure out why the charisma is as low as it is and go with what fits best from there. Try and choose an aspect that will be recognizable but not too difficult to maintain throughout the game.


----------



## Remathilis (Nov 24, 2009)

I recall once a dwarf who was unassuming. He wasn't ugly, rude, or tactless, but (the player) only would announce actions and respond to direct inquiry ("What do you think?") so everyone tended to overlook him. The DM even made it a point to have NPCs forget he was there (like guards announcing there were 4 of us instead of 5). That made all the more fun when he'd do something AMAZING (psion) out of the blue that would save our skins.


----------



## Festivus (Nov 24, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Actually, I wouldn't encourage you to play him quiet and sullen.
> 
> Think about the most socially awkward guy you can. The one who gets too close for your personal space comfort. Says things inappropriate for conversation/context of the interaction. Isn't aware of other people's reactions (such as continuing to talk after someone has sent signals they want to leave). Talks too loud, and has no internal editor. He likely also interrupt with non-topical questions.
> 
> ...




This exactly!  It can also open a world of roleplay opportunities for the party as the character will no doubt say the wrong thing at the wrong time to the wrong NPC.  Some places you can look for inspiration: Inspector Clouseau, Mr. Bean, Fred "Rerun" Stubbs from "What's Happenin", Ralph Mouth from "Happy Days", Lenny or Squiggy from "Laverne and Shirley", Sheldon from Big Bang Theory


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 24, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> As others have pointed out, just figure out why the charisma is as low as it is and go with what fits best from there. Try and choose an aspect that will be recognizable but not too difficult to maintain throughout the game.




Agreed 100%.

Low Cha can mean a variety of things, like being:


Unattractive, offensive or unclean
Withdrawn and soft spoken, an introvert
Brash & boorish
So low key that one is easily ignored
Prone to blurt out inappropriate statements...and not realizing why they're being hushed
Perpetually depressed & morose

Essentially, "low Cha" could be anything that would make others ignore or avoid you in social situations.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 24, 2009)

Remathilis said:


> The DM even made it a point to have NPCs forget he was there (like guards announcing there were 4 of us instead of 5).




Awesome!


----------



## Oryan77 (Nov 24, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Think about the most socially awkward guy you can. The one who gets too close for your personal space comfort. Says things inappropriate for conversation/context of the interaction. Isn't aware of other people's reactions (such as continuing to talk after someone has sent signals they want to leave). Talks too loud, and has no internal editor. He likely also interrupt with non-topical questions.




Have we met before? I know I can be awkward but you didn't have to go telling everyone about it! 



EroGaki said:


> And ideas?




He could be the subtly annoying guy. The type that is more comic relief than actually annoying to the players. You know, the guy that only breaths through his nose and everyone constantly hears his nostrils wheezing/whistling. 

Or he could be the guy that always complains about something, "How much further do we have to go? This trip is killing my feet and I got ripped off on these boots...it feels like I have a bunion or something!", "Hey guys, I think that guard is giving me a funny look. Boy, if I wasn't busy right now helping you guys out, I'd go over there right now and make that look be a permanent expression on his face.", "Uhg, why do you guys always drag me to these pricey taverns where I gotta spend my hard earned money. If we just stay outside the town we could setup a camp and not have to spend a copper!"

Or he could be the 'know it all' like the greatest TV show character Cliff Claven. Every chance he gets he tells a PC or NPC some bit of trivia even though he's wrong most of the time. "Ah, we have to go to the Underdark? You know, the High Elves used to refer to it as Underwhere. For the longest time, they were not sure where the Dark Elves fled to, and when word spread that they went under ground, a common response was, "Under where?" This happened so often that they just named the area Underwhere. This didn't last long though. The Humans thought the Elves were saying Underwear, and it made it more comical when an Elf would warn a Human that the Underwhere is very dangerous & deadly. So to keep the annoying Humans from making fun of them, the Elves quickly started calling the area the Underdark. It's true, you can look this up in any history book."


----------



## The Shaman (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't.

He's convinced he's a natural leader. Roleplay him as if he has a Charisma of 18. Let failed skill checks and cruddy reaction rolls reflect his low Charisma instead.

Addendum: A Charisma of 7 isn't really all that low.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Nov 24, 2009)

One of my best characters ever was Ohg the half orc, who had a Cha of 6.  Ohg was great.  I decided to play him as a stereotypically dumb half orc.  But really, Ohg's int was pretty decent.  Smarter than the average peasant, as he was wont to say.  Ohg wasn't stupid, ohg was inarticulate.  He spoke in third person, was kind of socially timid and tended to ask foolish questions.  Then, every once in awhile, he would bust out with something really deep and stun the whole table.

The first and best time he did this was towards the beginning of the campaign.  The NPC had come to build a force bridge across the chasm to save us from the unstoppable army.  Ohg looks at it and declares "Ohg have an innate distrust of incorporeal surfaces."  The whole table stopped and STARED at me.  The archer exclaimed "Woah, Ohg!"  Hilarious!

Basically, I didn't want my low Cha to turn into a character that nobody liked.  Ohg turned out to be extremely lovable.

In the upcoming campaign, Ohg makes his triumphant return.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 24, 2009)

Remathilis said:


> I recall once a dwarf who was unassuming. He wasn't ugly, rude, or tactless, but (the player) only would announce actions and respond to direct inquiry ("What do you think?") so everyone tended to overlook him. The DM even made it a point to have NPCs forget he was there (like guards announcing there were 4 of us instead of 5). That made all the more fun when he'd do something AMAZING (psion) out of the blue that would save our skins.




That's exactly what I was thinking of.

Which reminds me...  I've always wanted to see a feat (or power or class ability or whatever) called "Utterly Forgettable", which would grant a bonus to your Stealth skill equal to your Charisma penalty.



MonkeyDragon said:


> One of my best characters ever was Ohg the half orc, who had a Cha of 6.  Ohg was great.  I decided to play him as a stereotypically dumb half orc.  But really, Ohg's int was pretty decent.  Smarter than the average peasant, as he was wont to say.  Ohg wasn't stupid, ohg was inarticulate.  He spoke in third person, was kind of socially timid and tended to ask foolish questions.  Then, every once in awhile, he would bust out with something really deep and stun the whole table...  ...Ohg looks at it and declares "Ohg have an innate distrust of incorporeal surfaces."  The whole table stopped and STARED at me.  The archer exclaimed "Woah, Ohg!"  Hilarious!




Now I want to play a character with a personalty based off of Bill & Ted.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Nov 24, 2009)

As has been covered, their are a ton of ways to play a low charisma character. However, can you also add the character's intelligence and wisdom, class and any possible traits you have chosen? Are there any relevant campaign details that you know of. This might help in deciding which of the wonderful suggestions so far you might take him.

I DM a charisma 4 character in one of my games. Half his face and chest were burnt by acid leaving a fascinatingly ugly exterior. He wear's the full black satin mask of an Outlawed Cult of Wee Jas to hide his features which also means that no one can read his face or determine the correct communicative intonation of his muffled voice. The association with this cult is also unfortunate and colours many social interactions. It is quite obvious through the mask's eyehole that his features are severely disfigured.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Kzach (Nov 25, 2009)

Of course, another avenue is to simply go to any geek convention and look around. Throw a stick and hit a dozen examples of low Charisma


----------



## Garmorn (Nov 25, 2009)

Then there is the classic absent minded professor type that while smart or not annoying is just forgettable.


----------



## roguerouge (Nov 25, 2009)

I always have Charisma also include luck. So, I'd recommend playing a normal character to whom everything always turns out badly.


----------



## Wik (Nov 25, 2009)

Kzach said:


> Of course, another avenue is to simply go to any geek convention and look around. Throw a stick and hit a dozen examples of low Charisma





Don't.  Those sticks _hurt_.  Luckily, my friend had taken my phaser away from me, or you would have been sorry.


----------



## Skallgrim (Nov 25, 2009)

You could also have someone who always tried to negotiate, etc, but simply was not plausible at it.  We have a party wizard who does this.  He uses threats like "Now, you have really caused me to get angry!" and bluffs like "Oh, powerful dragon, I have brought you a sack of really valuable things.".  He reassures villagers with heroic sentiments like, "We will try very hard to do something to defeat the evil, if at all possible."

He's not dumb, and not asocial, or introverted.  He simply doesn't manage to ever come across as impressive or imposing, just sort of nerdy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 25, 2009)

Skallgrim said:


> He uses threats like "Now, you have really caused me to get angry!" and bluffs like "Oh, powerful dragon, I have brought you a sack of really valuable things.".  He reassures villagers with heroic sentiments like, "We will try very hard to do something to defeat the evil, if at all possible."




Those are pretty good- especially the last one, which is awesome!

I'm reminded of the Doctor from Arrested Development who had the Worst Bedside Manner In The World.  He simply couldn't convey info to the patients without using the worst possible turn of phrase.

For instance, in one episode he told the Bluth family "I'm sorry, we lost your father....He, uh, just slipped away from us."  After the cries of anguish from the horrified family, he amended his statement "I mean he escaped from the ward and we can't find him."

Then there was:


> "I’m sorry to say this, but it’s too late for me to do anything for your son."
> 
> "Let him keep talking."
> 
> "Because Dr. Stein here has already been assigned to his case. You’re lucky. He’s the best."





Or this one:


> "He looks dead."
> 
> "Wait...looks dead or is dead?"
> 
> "It just looks like he’s dead. He’s got like blue paint on him or something. But he’s going to be fine."




Classic stuff.


----------



## EroGaki (Nov 25, 2009)

Herremann the Wise said:


> As has been covered, their are a ton of ways to play a low charisma character. However, can you also add the character's intelligence and wisdom, class and any possible traits you have chosen? Are there any relevant campaign details that you know of. This might help in deciding which of the wonderful suggestions so far you might take him.




He is a 1st level Dwarven Druid. We are going to be playing The Legacy of Fire AP using Pathfinder RPG rules. He has a 11 Int, 20 Wis, and 7 Cha. I don't know too much about the adventure path, besides the fact that it takes place in a desert area and gnolls are a common threat.

I'd really like to avoid playing the stereotypes associated with dwarves and druids; the gruff, grumpy ale spewing dwarf has been done to death, as has the hippy, tree-hugging weirdo druid who was raised by wolves.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 25, 2009)

EroGaki said:


> He is a 1st level Dwarven Druid. We are going to be playing The Legacy of Fire AP using Pathfinder RPG rules. He has a 11 Int, 20 Wis, and 7 Cha. I don't know too much about the adventure path, besides the fact that it takes place in a desert area and gnolls are a common threat.
> 
> I'd really like to avoid playing the stereotypes associated with dwarves and druids; the gruff, grumpy ale spewing dwarf has been done to death, as has the hippy, tree-hugging weirdo druid who was raised by wolves.



Maybe he would be a little like Doctor House? Okay, he's grumpy, but the point here would be: 
He is very perceptive (high wisdom). He understands people, notices details. And than will always put the finger where it hurts most. He doesn't use his insights to make friends. People only thank him because he gets result when they or others might have given up hope, not because he was nice. 

Of course, House is probably also very manipulative and can be very convincing, so he might not actually have a bad charisma. It's hard to say.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 25, 2009)

EroGaki said:


> He is a 1st level Dwarven Druid. We are going to be playing The Legacy of Fire AP using Pathfinder RPG rules. He has a 11 Int, 20 Wis, and 7 Cha. I don't know too much about the adventure path, besides the fact that it takes place in a desert area and gnolls are a common threat.
> 
> I'd really like to avoid playing the stereotypes associated with dwarves and druids; the gruff, grumpy ale spewing dwarf has been done to death, as has the hippy, tree-hugging weirdo druid who was raised by wolves.




Perhaps "The Sphinx" from the movie _Mystery Men_ might be a good example...  He's soft spoken, and full of wise proverbs and saying that can be very useful and relevant to the situation, but always come out sounding like contrived cliches.  For example:

"We are number one. All others are number two, or lower."

"To learn my teachings, I must first teach you how to learn."

"You must lash out with every limb, like the octopus who plays the drums."

"He who questions training only trains himself at asking questions."

"You must be like wolf pack, not six-pack."

"When you can balance a tack hammer on your head, you will head off your foes with a balanced attack."

"When you care what is outside, what is inside cares for you."


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 25, 2009)

Pbartender said:


> Perhaps "The Sphinx" from the movie _Mystery Men_ might be a good example...  He's soft spoken, and full of wise proverbs and saying that can be very useful and relevant to the situation, but always come out sounding like contrived cliches.  For example:
> 
> "We are number one. All others are number two, or lower."
> 
> ...



Dang, reading them all at once makes it hard for me not to break out laughing. A virtual  it is. A  in real life.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Nov 25, 2009)

EroGaki said:


> He is a 1st level Dwarven Druid. We are going to be playing The Legacy of Fire AP using Pathfinder RPG rules. He has a 11 Int, 20 Wis, and 7 Cha. I don't know too much about the adventure path, besides the fact that it takes place in a desert area and gnolls are a common threat.
> 
> I'd really like to avoid playing the stereotypes associated with dwarves and druids; the gruff, grumpy ale spewing dwarf has been done to death, as has the hippy, tree-hugging weirdo druid who was raised by wolves.



The medium intelligence, ultra-high wisdom and low charisma is an interesting mix. If you don't want grumpy dwarf and tree-hugging druid, you could perhaps mix some of the following aspects into the mix:

- He loves rocks and finds them fascinating: gaining much wisdom by comparing different people or situtations to the properties of certain rocks or rock formations. He knows he bores people with this stuff and that others don't appreciate his wit but he just humbly accepts the situation.

- He has a clear gaze but otherwise unremarkable features - perhaps the scraggiest of beards much to his family's disappointment. People are generally uncomfortable talking to him for any length of time or about personal topics. They feel like he can see directly into their souls with his solemn clear gaze and it makes them obviously uncomfortable.

- He is strange when it come to personal hygiene: diligent at times when in town but when out of town, he prefers to let nature do it's thing.

- He never raises his voice or tries to coerce or intimidate. Occasionally though, he may speak tersely with those he dislikes or who he feels are trying to outsmart him in some way. In fact about some things or very particular topics he can be a little paranoid.

- His method of spellcasting is always quite solemn, with the occasional droning. It is something he never tries to be overt about.

- When dealing with topics that he has limited knowledge on, he will always defer to the PC who he thinks would have the greatest knowledge on that topic. Alternatively, he will occasionally ask the party member with the least insight so as to demonstrate what would possibly be the poorest option.

- He is obviously fond of creatures shorter than him, yet somewhat shy and less open with those of greater stature. This tends to more a subconscious action rather than deliberate.

I think the most important thing is that while he may be somewhat ineffectual in terms of communication, he has a high number of idiosynchrocies that you can focus on roleplaying rather than just being the shy-don't-talk-too-much guy - in other words, you don't just sit there when the talking happens. 

Anyway, ask your DM about character traits and if he is playing them in this adventure path. Traits are a nice addition that capture the flavour of a particular adventure path. I think you will definitely enjoy the Legacy of Fire AP - I have read many groups really digging it so have some fun.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Blastin (Nov 26, 2009)

My favorite example of a low charisma character is Jayne from Firefly...


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the problem with the mental stats.... I always thought of Jayne as low wisdom, not low charisma.


----------



## falcarrion (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a Dwarf with an eight charisma. His story line was he was captured by an evil cult who beat and tortured him daily. Thus he has scares all over his body. He is also slightly insane. He carries a rock who he calls Wilson. It is not unknown for him to argue with Wilson now and then. Wilson has been known to leap from his hand and hit a npc and have the Dwarf say" Wilson didn't like him'"
One time the Dwarf, Wilson, and the paladin went to a farm to ask the owners some questions. When no one answered the the paladins knocks, the dwarf yelled out " no Wilson! don't jump through the window." Smash!  In he went. Followed soon after  by the Dwarf.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 26, 2009)

There are a number of ways you could play him, as people have said.  Personally I'd have him say inappropriate things at inappropriate time.  I think that would be the most fun way of doing it.  You get your PC and the rest of the party in to sticky situations and then having fun figuring out how to get out of them! 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## drothgery (Nov 26, 2009)

You know, a 7 is only a little below average if you assume normal people have 3d6 stats. It's not terrible.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 26, 2009)

7 is not that low... it could be anything, including someone who is likeable, attractive, and charming, but consistently ineffective and somehow doesn't seem very convincing. Plenty of "eye candy" types might have Cha 7 in this range, simply because they have trouble convincing anyone of anything. They might have some luck with people who are already Friendly to cuties, but in a situation requiring real panache, they just don't have it. 

I think the biggest decision is whether the character knows he has Cha 7. Does he avoid being the talker, because he realizes his incompetence? Does he try hard, but recognize his limitations? Or does he believe he has Cha 18 and doesn't understand why people are just so unreasonable?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 26, 2009)

EroGaki said:


> He is a 1st level Dwarven Druid. We are going to be playing The Legacy of Fire AP using Pathfinder RPG rules. He has a 11 Int, 20 Wis, and 7 Cha. I don't know too much about the adventure path, besides the fact that it takes place in a desert area and gnolls are a common threat.
> 
> I'd really like to avoid playing the stereotypes associated with dwarves and druids; the gruff, grumpy ale spewing dwarf has been done to death, as has the hippy, tree-hugging weirdo druid who was raised by wolves.




OK, by those stats, he's smarter than average (but not by much), less charismatic than average (by a little more), and _very_ wise.

This PC reminds me of the main character described in Charlie Hunter's song, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPLVVbS1tsQ"]"Desert Way"[/ame]...or perhaps Kwai Chang from the TV series, "Kung Fu."

The desert is his home and his love.  He has found its stark beauty and extreme conditions to be enlightening beyond words.  Perhaps, to that end, he has reworked himself to be more like the land he loves.

Possible things a PC like that might do:

1) Perhaps he keeps his hair short (like a buzz cut, including his beard), has only his beard & a ponytail, or has completely shaved off all of his hair to be more like the barren land and the stones found within it.  This sets him apart from other dwarves...maybe even causes them to be somewhat repulsed by him.

2) He is silent like the desert...except when the storm comes.  Perhaps, like the song, he carries a jagged stone in his mouth.

3) He is intense, like the heat of the summer in the desert.  That focus from his eyes is unlike that even seen in other dwarves.  Most can only bear looking into his face for a few seconds...

4) He practices ritual scarification, using the poisons of scorpions to make sure the flesh heals in ridges, the patterns forming dwarven runes...

5) He eats his food raw...and has a preference for insects and other arthropods.


----------



## EroGaki (Nov 26, 2009)

falcarrion said:


> I had a Dwarf with an eight charisma. His story line was he was captured by an evil cult who beat and tortured him daily. Thus he has scares all over his body. He is also slightly insane. He carries a rock who he calls Wilson. It is not unknown for him to argue with Wilson now and then. Wilson has been known to leap from his hand and hit a npc and have the Dwarf say" Wilson didn't like him'"
> One time the Dwarf, Wilson, and the paladin went to a farm to ask the owners some questions. When no one answered the the paladins knocks, the dwarf yelled out " no Wilson! don't jump through the window." Smash!  In he went. Followed soon after  by the Dwarf.




Lol! That is funny stuff! "No Wilson!"


----------



## Orius (Nov 28, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> I will give the same advice I give my players when asked this question:
> 
> Just be yourself




Same thing came to my mind.  The average gamer probably doesn't need to RP a low Charisma.


----------

